# lighttpd and flowplayer



## Easy Rhino (Dec 10, 2009)

i have been experimenting with lighttpd and flowplayer. i want to essentially start a wordpress blog on my home server and have it stream video clips and picture slide shows. flowplayer is an opensource flv streamer exactly like what youtube uses. lighttpd is an opensource webserver like apache but much lighter and engineered to handle lots of multimedia tasks at once. 

please check this link and let me know if the video plays and you get sound and everything looks good.

http://easyrhino.homelinux.com


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 10, 2009)

works fine.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 10, 2009)

works, seek works too. 

we use lighttpd on our download servers, it performs well but has a horrible update rate from the developers...
check if nginx can do what you want


----------

